# What’s missing from New Leaf then?



## Bilaz (Dec 26, 2020)

Genuinely curious what people want back, since everyone is talking about missing features


----------



## Rosch (Dec 26, 2020)

Brewster (and his cafe)
Fortune cookies
Furniture sets (Gorgeous, Royal, Astro, Rococo, etc.)
Re-Tail (Gemstones, Fossil miniatures, music boxes)
Gyroids
Nook's Cranny upgrades
Island Tours (Kapp'n and his family, Tortimer, tropical fruit, mini-games)
Police Station (Booker and Copper)
Club LOL (Dr. Shrunk)
All other missing items (house plants, food, froggy chair, Gulliver souvenirs, etc)
House/building exteriors (zen, mermaid, etc)
Other PWPs (wisteria trellis, flower clock, cutout standee, etc)
Museum exhibit rooms, souvenir shop
Town ordinances
Perfect Fruits
Violet, carnation, lucky clovers, tree stump patterns, dead trees
Silver tools, unbreakable Gold tools, toy hammer, megaphone
Katrina, Harriet, Resetti Brothers, HHA Crew (Lyle, Digby, Lottie), Pelicans, etc
Villager home visits
April Fool's, bug/fish tourney closing ceremonies
Welcome amiibo update additions (Desert Island Escape, Amiibo villagers, etc)

That's all I can think of at the moment. But there's more.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Brewster (and his cafe)
> Fortune cookies
> Furniture sets (Gorgeous, Royal, Astro, Rococo, etc.)
> Re-Tail (Gemstones, Fossil miniatures, music boxes)
> ...



Thanks for the list!
- Brewster I really hope will be in an update with gyroids, I miss him too!
- To me, fortune cookies are just another way of obtaining furniture, which was redesigned in this game, not really a feature
- Furniture sets are also not really a feature imo, I’d love them back but the furniture system was redesigned so I think we’ll get more and new stuff in it’s own way
- Retail was kinda replaced by doing your own diy customisation, though I’d love more options/the gemstones back the feature wasn’t exactly removed
- Nook’s cranny had a redesign too, we have tonnes of stock in the cabinet, and half the furniture is DIY now, I don’t really have a problem with this
- Island would be nice 
- I miss the police too
- indeed doesn’t make sense that the exterior customisation options were taken out
- Yess I want these as Nook Mile items!
- yes, especially the night owl and early bird ones would fit well!
- perfect fruit is kinda a niche thing, wouldn’t bother me if it stayed new leaf only
- streamlining all of these NPC functions seems to be a design choice, I don’t like it much either but the actual content is still there
- I’m thinking those might intentionally just stay a new leaf thing? Welcome amiibo really was a huge bonus update

I’m hoping for:
A brewster (with gyroid) update, a Katrina update and a Gracie update myself, and I’d always love more furniture. I think that would be enough to make the game complete, it doesn’t have to have everything from New Leaf


----------



## Hsn97 (Dec 26, 2020)

Brewster and the Roost
Post office and the pelicans
Club LOL & Dr Shrunk
Katrina & the Fortune Tent / Shop
Police station & Copper and Booker
The boat, Kapp’n & Kapp’n family
Shop upgrades
Gryroids
Tortimors island & mini games, both online and offline
Several furniture sets including the Regal, Modern and Rococo sets.
Several PwP items
Town ordinances
Perfect town fruits
Snowman, Snowmam and Snowtyke and the items and mini games associated with each snowperson.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 26, 2020)

Briefly:






and






Amount of buildings and upgrades has been decreased. Most of them mentioned above.
Existence of special NPC been literally reduced, example Club LOL vs. K.K. performing in the "plaza", Label was a part of family, has own section it the store - now is homeless... oh, sorry... travelling  
Observing last three updates, Halloween, Turkey Day, Toy Day - every single of them are more shallow then previous one.


----------



## Radio (Dec 26, 2020)

My three favourite furniture series (Alpine, Rococo and Regal) and my beloved Gryroids.


----------



## bebebese (Dec 26, 2020)

One thing I really miss is being able to access your storage while visiting another town. The only other things I can think of that haven't been mentioned are the variety of wetsuits (I like the NH ones, but I particularly miss the black anchor one), and the PWP that weren't ported over. Why did we get the lighthouse but not the windmill? The rose arch and the instrument shelter were nice, too.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 26, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> - Retail was kinda replaced by doing your own diy customisation, though I’d love more options/the gemstones back the feature wasn’t exactly removed



Not exactly. Re-Tail was a flea market, and that was not replaced by DIYs


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 26, 2020)

I want dead trees and gyroids


----------



## Dingloids (Dec 26, 2020)

My beloved gyroids which my username is dedicated to and definitely the post office! Also I miss the villager relationships/ depth from wild world and GameCube so I would definitely like a dialogue update sometime within the next year.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Not exactly. Re-Tail was a flea market, and that was not replaced by DIYs


Fair enough about the flea market bit but tbh that wasn’t really useful for multiplayer and just caused the villagers to throw away their stuff unless you filled all the spots yourself  I’d rather have the wild world event back tbh


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 26, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Fair enough about the flea market bit but tbh that wasn’t really useful for multiplayer and just caused the villagers to throw away their stuff unless you filled all the spots yourself  I’d rather have the wild world event back tbh



I feel like it would be very useful in multiplayer. You could add your DIYs and other stuff and your friends could buy it while over your town. This is especially useful now that Nintendo has locked us out of different colors for furniture. Unless you're looking to sell for TBT or NMT, this is a fun neat way to sell sell some unwanted junk to others.

If not looking to sell to other players,  You could easily fill all the slots with your duplicate fossils and the villagers would pay 4000-9000 bells each for them. This was an a fun way to make bells quickly in NL.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 26, 2020)

Most people just give away items though or drop the bells on the floor? It might have worked if we had a city folk style auction house or if you somehow could invite your friends to play when you were offline Gamecube style but I don’t really remember anyone using it in New Leaf


----------



## under the tide (Dec 26, 2020)

One thing I didn't expect to miss so much is villagers visiting your house! Or at least setting appointments for certain times of the day. I felt that it brought a certain sense of life to the village and gave me a reason to come on at certain times of the day.


----------



## a_b (Dec 26, 2020)

bebebese said:


> One thing I really miss is being able to access your storage while visiting another town.





under the tide said:


> One thing I didn't expect to miss so much is villagers visiting your house! Or at least setting appointments for certain times of the day. I felt that it brought a certain sense of life to the village and gave me a reason to come on at certain times of the day.


I miss these features so so much.

The amount of times I've forgotten to bring one or two items over to an island is embarrassing. I have to fly all the way back home AND return to my friend's island, it's really time consuming- especially when you're just picking up a few things.
I also really miss being able to interact with villagers more


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 26, 2020)

- I miss the hair. We need more long hair styles and hair colors (light brown, white, dark blue, etc.) While Nintendo is progressing with that in certain ways (more diversity), there’s still some obvious hair choices being missing in the game that was classic to many AC games before ACNH.
- I also miss how gold tools never broke in NL. 
- A small thing but using a silver axe in New Leaf to cut down a tree makes the stump have a different design like citrus, flower, and even the Triforce.
- Flowers were a lot easier to control in NL. Just simply picking them puts them in your inventory, which you can’t for NH.  
- I miss having unique Gracie designs and iconic furniture, especially the seasonal series. Label standing outside the Town Hall sometimes with fashion checks doesn’t necessarily cut it.
- Perfect fruit. They taste better to villagers and sell for a higher price. They also look more shiny and appealing.
- Fortune cookies. I know we don’t really have Playcoins on Switch but it was cool spending hard-earned coins walking around primary school on cool items like Mario, Zelda, and other Nintendo items.
- RVs. I liked having to scan in amiibos and get cool new furniture. You could also sell your MEOW coupons for bells.
- Probably just me, but I miss Pelly & Pete. It felt more lively having a mailman walking around instead of your mail being automatically delivered the next day like in NH. Having an actual post office in main street like in NL felt kind of better instead of being grouped with the Town Hall.


----------



## Raz (Dec 26, 2020)

One thing that isn't exactly in other games, but it kinda is, and I wanted to see in NH, is non-residents, non-"merchants", walking around the town.

This is like, you know how ex-residents would pop up on the street in New Leaf? I miss that, but at the same time, I wanted - even back then - that it was expanded. Like, we have visitors in the campsite, but why can't they walk around the island, and properly visit the town, instead of just being inside a tent all day long? Also, it would be reaaaaally cool if your island actually attracted other animals to visit once it reached a certain rating. It would encourage people to achieve a 5 star rating and keep it, and it would also be a good opportunity for us to interact with animals that we don't necessarily want to have living on the island (especially because we're limited to just ten villagers) but we still like them enough to see them sometimes.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2020)

okay so i just want to preface that i made this list *before* the last update. some things might still be missing from the list, and some things on it might be in NH without me realizing. also i didn't list all the missing furniture items because, y'know. anyway this was largely off the top of my head so please don't bash me or anything if i got a few wrong. ty.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 26, 2020)

So much but I'm trying not to make a list so I can enjoy NH haha. One major thing is I miss mannequins. I know it's unlikely they would come back since we have wands now but mannequins can do so much for narrative. I want to do a murder mystery manor but I need mannequins to act as different characters and to give clues. I also want patterned stumps back. I'm not sure but I'm guessing they're waiting to put Zelda related stuff until BOTW2 comes out, hopefully that includes the triforce stump.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Dec 26, 2020)

The biggest thing for me is *furniture sets*. What I was expecting coming in to this game was that there would be one big "pool" (for lack of a better word) of craftable furniture, and another equally big "pool" of non-craftable furniture that you could buy from vendors, whether Gracie, the Nook Kids, RVs, Harvey's, island gift shop, etc. This obviously didn't turn out to be the case, and ended up being one of the deciding factors for my returning the game.

I'm just baffled as to why they cut so much. Even if they wanted most everything to be craftable, there were plenty of traditional sets that could have been made craftable (Alpine, Cabin, Ranch, Minimalist, to name a few...) that were just unceremoniously dropped. I've heard a lot on these forums that the furniture sets had to be changed to reflect the game's outdoor-oriented design philosophy, but even then, they were able to adapt certain sets to the New Horizons style (like the various holiday sets). Why not adapt all of the past sets *and* add more, rather than just replacing most of the old stuff with new stuff? More options are always better, for both indoors and outdoors!  More items in general leads to a deeper breadth and variety of choices for designing, which leads to more diverse and interesting islands in general. When every other game up until now (as far as I know) has included older sets *in addition to* adding new ones, why is it suddenly too much to ask now, on the most advanced Nintendo console yet?

One thing that I'm the most confused about is the seeming arbitrary-ness (I'm pretty sure that's not a word, but oh well) about the choices of stuff that was cut vs kept. I'd like to know why some things were cut altogether, other things were sort of kept, but with a different name (Cabana becoming Rattan, Exotic becoming Imperial, Lovely being inverted and renamed Cute), and others got the seemingly arbitrary Seal of Approval to come back, some practically untouched (Mermaid and Horoscope are the first to come to mind, there may very well be others I'm forgetting).

I would love it if some day they released a big update, Welcome Amiibo style, that included a bunch of furniture options (not all just sets, mind you - I know I've been focusing on the sets, but the different sorts of general, unthemed furniture released in Welcome Amiibo that you could mix and match were awesome and would be great to have again) that you can buy from vendors. If they're too worried about crowding the island with shops and making it seem too "unnatural", then there could be some sort of "shopping center island" with Gracie, Amiibo vendors, and/or other NPCs. Kapp'n could even take you there, just to kill two birds with one stone!

In spite of all my ranting, I don't think this is likely to happen and is mostly just wishful thinking. Maybe they'll bring back the Gracie sets, but at this point, I would not bet on everything that was cut coming back. If it did happen, and some day I could have my Sweets, Gorgeous, Princess, Rococo, Regal, and Stripe sets back, then I'd be more inclined to pick the game back up and give it another try. Also... RIP my beloved, gorgeous cicada stereo.

The second thing I would like to come back is the *Tortimer Island*. I like that you can find villagers to invite to your island through the mystery islands. However, I was disappointed by the variety of mystery islands. Most of the time, I'd spend my nook miles on a ticket, only to end up on an island with the same fruit/flowers/bugs/fish as my own island, which became disappointing quickly. The excitement of knowing that you could land on something really cool and unique (like tarantula island, which did happen to me once) is nice, at least. But I wish there was an option, in addition to the mystery islands, to go to one Tortimer Island-style island that's always the same layout, including a gift shop and Summer fish and bugs to catch, just like in New Leaf. Maybe make it more expensive than buying a ticket to the mystery islands, but I missed the reliability of always knowing what was going to be on the island at any time, and the relaxation of fishing and bug-hunting late at night on the island for sharks and beetles.

Thank you for reading all of that, if you made it. At the end of the day, I suppose I just have to accept that New Horizons is just not for me as it is. It's hard to move on and take the new game and its own furniture for what it is when all I can think of is how gorgeous some of my old favorite items would have looked in HD, New Horizons style. I doubt they'll add all of my favorite furniture sets and individual pieces; they've made their decision and seem to be sticking with it, with a few exceptions. It is what it is, even if it makes me a little pessimistic for the future. For now, I'll just keep on playing New Leaf and lurking around the New Horizons section to see what all is getting added. At any rate, thanks for making the topic and for all those participating!


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 26, 2020)

Basically the shop upgrades. In the old games and in New Leaf you were able to get upgraded shops by shopping at the shop many times and they will tell you how they will close their shop tomorrow for renovation and then by next day after that there is a new shop that has been upgraded. I don't understand why this was not added back when its been in every other game especially New Leaf.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 26, 2020)

- Information signs IN the museum
- post office, carrying letters, ordering more up to 20 items a day
- windmill pwp and others
- town ordinances 
- island tours 
- welcome amiibo update
- nook updates 

Many more things, but I'm already repeating others


----------



## Belle T (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm currently in the deciding phase of whether or not I want to buy a new game, and New Horizons has been on my list for awhile.  But I've been holding off, because even though I'm sure I'll like it, a part of me is worried I won't like it _as much _as New Leaf.  Granted, I didn't start playing New Leaf until the Welcome Amiibo update, so I didn't have the experience of watching the game and its community unfold when it was new.  But all these cuts (some of which are being slowly drip fed into the game via updates) have me wondering if my money would be better spent elsewhere, at least until a good portion of the updates come in.  I also don't have, nor do I plan on getting, a subscription to Switch Online, so that cuts a lot of the social elements out of the equation.

I am extremely indecisive.  I've been looking forward to this game since 2019, but now I'm just really not sure if it can live up to those expectations.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 26, 2020)

I just need to say something. I feel like New Horizons feels unfinished. I know people want to say that its a really great game but the truth is there is a lot missing. I was playing New Leaf for 2 weeks and there were a lot of things it had that stood out to me that New Horizons needs:

1. Variety of Shops (Leif Store, Kicks Shop, Club LOL, Shampoodile, Post Office, etc) 

2. Shop Upgrades (When you shop enough they will close for renovation and then the other day they will have a new shop. I got T&T Mart) 

3. Villagers actually coming to your home (They will ask if you want them to come over. Which I felt like was a great feature to bond with ur villagers) 

4. You can actually customize the Town Hall (The game rewards you when you make your town so great and you can actually unlock when you have a higher stratification of your citizens when you talk to Isabelle)

5. You can visit Tortimur Island (Basically you can go there by talking to Kappa by the dock and you can hang out on a small island where you can get rare fruit and catch a lot of rare fishes and bugs. The only way to get it back to your town is drop them in the basket and then when you get back to your town the basket is on the dock and you can retrieve the items you got from the island)


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I feel like it would be very useful in multiplayer. You could add your DIYs and other stuff and your friends could buy it while over your town. This is especially useful now that Nintendo has locked us out of different colors for furniture. Unless you're looking to sell for TBT or NMT, this is a fun neat way to sell sell some unwanted junk to others.
> 
> If not looking to sell to other players,  You could easily fill all the slots with your duplicate fossils and the villagers would pay 4000-9000 bells each for them. This was an a fun way to make bells quickly in NL.


I filled all of the Re-Tail slots with ore priced at 9999 bells and pushed my villagers around the shop until they decided to buy one of them. The good ole days...

I get that some of the NPCs in NL were removed because of QoL improvements, but it would have been nice to repurpose those characters instead of just removing them. There are only a handful of NPCs in NH to regularly interact with. It's not the same sending a letter or changing your hairstyle using an inanimate object instead of talking to an NPC. There is just a lot of charm missing in NH compared to NL. NH seems mostly like an island decorator game while NL focused more on the day-to-day play.


----------



## Belle T (Dec 26, 2020)

SoraFan23 said:


> 4. You can actually customize the Town Hall (The game rewards you when you make your town so great and you can actually unlock when you have a higher stratification of your citizens when you talk to Isabelle)


I didn't know you could do that.  I guess that's a goal to aspire to.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2020)

I feel like there is a lot missing from New Leaf, and it makes me a bit sad. New Horizons does have some new mechanics and furniture of it's own and it's a beautiful game but it feels almost... hollow? In comparison to New Leaf.

1.) Shop variety. I _get_ we're an island getaway this time but I wanna believe if I had visitors coming to vacation on my island they'd want more than two shops, lol. I miss Kicks & Leif having their own store (or in Leif's case a section in Nookling's once it upgraded), Club LOL (it would be lovely if there was a club for K.K so that NPC villagers could still visit when he's playing!), the post office, Recycling centre, and Brewsters! I understand why we don't have Shampoodle (the mirror), or Luna (you can just go to bed), but I'd still like to see something more, shop wise.

It's also a bummer that the shops we _do_ have feel like incomplete versions of themselves thanks to New Leaf. In New Leaf The Able Sister's upgraded _twice. _We had the addition of Shampoodle which I understand isn't needed and I'm okay with that, but we also had Label get her own section of the store which I miss. The Nook store also upgraded five times! I think it's silly that Nookling's doesn't upgrade at all - selling three large furniture pieces a day is ridiculous and I honestly think part of why Nookling's doesn't upgrade this time is because they know they don't have a lot of furniture to sell.

2.) NPC's. This game doesn't have nearly as many NPC's. I do like the addition of Flick & CJ but having so many less NPC adds to the world feeling a little bit empty. Part of this is because they've omitted stores so we don't need the shop keepers, or the NPC doesn't have a purpose anymore (I miss you Phineas  ), but you can definitely _feel_ the difference. For a game that has the ability to be bigger & better than New Leaf it's odd how empty it feels. And I know there's the argument that more NPC's will come with updates because that's how we got Leif but it's frustrating that so much of this game is, "maybe it'll come in an update!".

3.) Mini games. I miss Tortimer's island for those cute minigames when playing with friends and I also liked the addition of having mini games in the 3DS & Wii U!

4.) Tortimer's Island is also gone. I loved Tortimer's island both for the mini games and being able to catch summer bugs & fish all year round! This was especially nice in the middle of winter when maybe you wanted a break from the snow.

5.) The campground. We still have the campsite but I miss having the campground and being able to scan in Amiibo's to see villagers or NPC's in campers! It was such a cute addition and a fun way to find new furniture.

6.) Furniture variety. This one is a given but I mean both indoor furniture sets (this game desperately needs more buyable furniture sets for your house!) and the few outdoor PWP's New Leaf had. Don't get me wrong, I _love_ the outdoor furniture in New Horizons and being able to place it without it needing to be a PWP! I just miss some of the fun variety. The different styles of street lights, the cute spinnable jungle gym, the little cardboard cutout thing, etc. 

7.) Along with shop upgrades I miss the train station and town hall updates! I like how they were optional so you didn't _need_ to change them but if you wanted to I think there was three different exterior types?

8.) Speaking of exteriors - I miss the variety that New Leaf had. I _love_ that I can change the exterior of my house all in one go instead of having a mashup of different pieces until my house is completed _but_ I miss the different exteriors that New Leaf had. It would've been a lot of fun to have a Sweets Exterior for Christmas!

9.) Fruit. This one is a little strange to me, I'm not sure why we don't have as many fruit types? It's not like they gave us new fruit, they just... got rid of other ones. I miss having banana's on my beach! I like have tree's on my beach but I'm not a big fan of how coconuts look. We're also missing lemon trees, persimmons, lychees, and mangoes! Along with having perfect fruit. If I'd known there wasn't perfect fruit when I first started my island I wouldn't have been so picky about getting apples, lol. I miss em because the apples look all pretty and sparkly and I loved giving my villagers perfect versions of the fruit they'd ask for!

10.) Goodbye letters! Maybe this one is silly, but I really miss getting goodbye letters. I would save them in New Leaf, _especially _if I hadn't gotten a villagers picture, as a way of remembering them. I also feel like it was just a really sweet touch, them sending one? Maybe they didn't feel like they were needed in New Horizons since villagers only ever move out after they've asked you, but still. 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, but there's likely more.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Part of this is because they've omitted stores so we don't need the shop keepers, or the NPC doesn't have a purpose anymore (I miss you Phineas  ), but you can definitely _feel_ the difference.



the thing is that a lot of the NPCs could just... be repurposed? phineas, for example, could go back to his city folk job and hand out the missing handheld items from NL. harriet (and even the hair salon itself) could return to offer a rotating selection of wigs, hairstyles, hair colors, and even hair accessories exclusive to her. dr. shrunk could be used to give us some new reactions since we now have roughly three whole rows to fill up. booker/copper aren't necessarily obsolete since isabelle doesn't tell you who's in town, which they could still do -- they just wouldn't have the lost and found anymore. pelly, phyllis and pete are wildly better than the postcard stand to begin with, and i'd personally rather have them replace it. they can easily explain this away in-game as the town expanding, which means more letters and packages, hence a need for a bigger building (or room in the airport) and workforce. the other NPCs missing aren't obsolete or lacking a purpose, they're just not here anymore. for no real reason.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> the thing is that a lot of the NPCs could just... be repurposed? phineas, for example, could go back to his city folk job and hand out the missing handheld items from NL. harriet (and even the hair salon itself) could return to offer a rotating selection of wigs, hairstyles, hair colors, and even hair accessories exclusive to her. dr. shrunk could be used to give us some new reactions since we now have roughly three whole rows to fill up. booker/copper aren't necessarily obsolete since isabelle doesn't tell you who's in town, which they could still do -- they just wouldn't have the lost and found anymore. pelly, phyllis and pete are wildly better than the postcard stand to begin with, and i'd personally rather have them replace it. they can easily explain this away in-game as the town expanding, which means more letters and packages, hence a need for a bigger building (or room in the airport) and workforce. the other NPCs missing aren't obsolete or lacking a purpose, they're just not here anymore. for no real reason.



That's a really good point! New Leaf is the only other Animal Crossing game I've played so I wasn't aware of what jobs NPC's may have had in the past. Bringing Phineas back to hand out missing items would be really nice! I was thinking that Harriet could have a salon for special hairstyles just for her, but also giving her hair colours, wigs, and accessories would be really cool and definitely a great way to bring her back. I miss Dr. Shrunk too! I miss his club for K.K Slider concerts _and_ I thought getting reactions from him was cute although I do also like that we learn them from villagers and during holidays this time, too. 

I'd happily welcome back Booker/Copper if it means they'll tell me who's in town, and honestly I wouldn't be upset if they got the lost and found too. Having the little box be in Town Hall is okay but I wouldn't mind it being in the police station either. I miss the post office! I'm really bummed they replaced a _whole shop _and _three NPC's _with... a post card stand. I'd love to see them come back as a post office and also have getting mail twice a day come back, too. It would make trading & decorating so much easier if I could order items and have them be delivered by 5 pm the same day. 

You're right when you say the NPC's aren't lacking purpose - they would just need to be given a new purpose (or some of them could even have their old jobs back) and it sucks New Horizons just sort of tossed em aside. I hope that we do see a, "the island is so popular, we need to expand!" type update in the future that sees a lot of shops & NPCs return.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> That's a really good point! New Leaf is the only other Animal Crossing game I've played so I wasn't aware of what jobs NPC's may have had in the past. Bringing Phineas back to hand out missing items would be really nice! I was thinking that Harriet could have a salon for special hairstyles just for her, but also giving her hair colours, wigs, and accessories would be really cool and definitely a great way to bring her back. I miss Dr. Shrunk too! I miss his club for K.K Slider concerts _and_ I thought getting reactions from him was cute although I do also like that we learn them from villagers and during holidays this time, too.
> 
> I'd happily welcome back Booker/Copper if it means they'll tell me who's in town, and honestly I wouldn't be upset if they got the lost and found too. Having the little box be in Town Hall is okay but I wouldn't mind it being in the police station either. I miss the post office! I'm really bummed they replaced a _whole shop _and _three NPC's _with... a post card stand. I'd love to see them come back as a post office and also have getting mail twice a day come back, too. It would make trading & decorating so much easier if I could order items and have them be delivered by 5 pm the same day.
> 
> You're right when you say the NPC's aren't lacking purpose - they would just need to be given a new purpose (or some of them could even have their old jobs back) and it sucks New Horizons just sort of tossed em aside. I hope that we do see a, "the island is so popular, we need to expand!" type update in the future that sees a lot of shops & NPCs return.



yeah, in CF he owned a little stand that would sometimes appear in the city where you could buy balloons etc. obviously the regular balloons (and one pinwheel) are obtainable during the fireworks festivals, and now in nook's, but there's no reason he couldn't offer the bunny balloons, heart balloons, ice creams, other colored pinwheels, and even some new items. (though they'd have to stop tripping being guaranteed while holding a balloon before i equip one again.) i think getting reactions from villagers was cute, even if it didn't feel as earned, but since there's already 40 that can be acquired from them, i see no harm in introducing a set that only shrunk can teach you in exchange for either a snack or an entry fee to one of his shows. 

i _really _miss the post office, and personally prefer how letters worked in previous games. there's just something really hollow and unfulfilling about approaching a card stand, all the stationary just being there, and not being able to have the interactions that you used to with pelly/phyllis. i preferred getting to see what new stationary was in the shop each day, but i wouldn't mind every type being available 24/7 if they just brought back everything else. being able to store/organize your letters, receive mail two times a day, having pete wander around your town etc. it gave the whole area of the game so much more character. i haven't written a single letter to any of my residents in this game, and i think part of the reason why is because the whole process has lost its charm. 

one of my ideas (far fetched as it may be), has always been to just bring back the city aspect of CF and put a spin on it. you can have the HHA, phineas, gracie's, club lol, katrina's, a dock or harbor where kapp'n chills, kicks and lief could have their own shops, a new shop that serves as the equivalent to nook's homes from the last game. it doesn't all have to be unlocked at the start either, similarly to NL.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> yeah, in CF he owned a little stand that would sometimes appear in the city where you could buy balloons etc. obviously the regular balloons (and one pinwheel) are obtainable during the fireworks festivals, and now in nook's, but there's no reason he couldn't offer the bunny balloons, heart balloons, ice creams, other colored pinwheels, and even some new items. (though they'd have to stop tripping being guaranteed while holding a balloon before i equip one again.) i think getting reactions from villagers was cute, even if it didn't feel as earned, but since there's already 40 that can be acquired from them, i see no harm in introducing a set that only shrunk can teach you in exchange for either a snack or an entry fee to one of his shows.
> 
> i _really _miss the post office, and personally prefer how letters worked in previous games. there's just something really hollow and unfulfilling about approaching a card stand, all the stationary just being there, and not being able to have the interactions that you used to with pelly/phyllis. i preferred getting to see what new stationary was in the shop each day, but i wouldn't mind every type being available 24/7 if they just brought back everything else. being able to store/organize your letters, receive mail two times a day, having pete wander around your town etc. it gave the whole area of the game so much more character. i haven't written a single letter to any of my residents in this game, and i think part of the reason why is because the whole process has lost its charm.
> 
> one of my ideas (far fetched as it may be), has always been to just bring back the city aspect of CF and put a spin on it. you can have the HHA, phineas, gracie's, club lol, katrina's, a dock or harbor where kapp'n chills, kicks and lief could have their own shops, a new shop that serves as the equivalent to nook's homes from the last game. it doesn't all have to be unlocked at the start either, similarly to NL.



Oh, that's really cool! I would love to play CF on my Wii, I would just have to find a copy first. That would be a great way to bring him back though and since we already have travelling NPC's I think having Phineas appear that way would make a lot of sense. I would _love_ to have him sell items like that, too! I miss different shaped balloons (totally agree on the tripping thing though. When I tripped in New Leaf and my bunny balloon floated away I was devastated  ) and having more colours for pinwheels, icecreams, etc would all be really nice. That's fair and makes a lot of sense too, having Shrunk have his only special set of reactions. 

Same here! I was never a huge fan of writing letters in New Leaf because I just hated typing on the 3DS, lol. But I _would _do it and the experience was a lot better than just going to the post card stand. I miss mailing the letters and talking to Pelly/Phyllis and getting to see Pete wandering around on mail day! It's cutting things like that that make New Horizons feel hollow, imo.

I'm not sure how City Folk did things, so I'll have to look up the game, but I'm all for any kind of way to bring back shops & NPC's. I really miss Kapp'n and his cute little songs as we went down to Tortimer's Island. I'm completely okay with unlocking things slowly, too! I liked how in New Leaf the store progressed with time - it just bothers me that with New Horizons if we _do_ get shop upgrades it'll be added in an update, vs being something that was a planned & included mechanic from the start.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh, that's really cool! I would love to play CF on my Wii, I would just have to find a copy first. That would be a great way to bring him back though and since we already have travelling NPC's I think having Phineas appear that way would make a lot of sense. I would _love_ to have him sell items like that, too! I miss different shaped balloons (totally agree on the tripping thing though. When I tripped in New Leaf and my bunny balloon floated away I was devastated  ) and having more colours for pinwheels, icecreams, etc would all be really nice. That's fair and makes a lot of sense too, having Shrunk have his only special set of reactions.
> 
> Same here! I was never a huge fan of writing letters in New Leaf because I just hated typing on the 3DS, lol. But I _would _do it and the experience was a lot better than just going to the post card stand. I miss mailing the letters and talking to Pelly/Phyllis and getting to see Pete wandering around on mail day! It's cutting things like that that make New Horizons feel hollow, imo.
> 
> I'm not sure how City Folk did things, so I'll have to look up the game, but I'm all for any kind of way to bring back shops & NPC's. I really miss Kapp'n and his cute little songs as we went down to Tortimer's Island. I'm completely okay with unlocking things slowly, too! I liked how in New Leaf the store progressed with time - it just bothers me that with New Horizons if we _do_ get shop upgrades it'll be added in an update, vs being something that was a planned & included mechanic from the start.



the city was just basically just a different version of main street, only most of the shops were in a semi-circle around a fountain. there was the theater (where you could watch shrunk perform to learn reactions), the HHA, gracie-grace, an auction house (which is where lloid came from, i'm pretty sure), kicks who would "shine" your shoes on a doorstep, the hair salon, redd's, katrina's, and, under certain circumstances, the reset center. here are some pictures.



Spoiler: shampoodle












Spoiler: reset center & katrina's (shop above)











Spoiler: (from left to right) theater, HHA, gracie's, and the auction house











Spoiler: phineas











Spoiler: redd's


----------



## jefflomacy (Dec 26, 2020)

Brief summary with missing things I can think of:

1. Music boxes;
2. Summer and winter solstice 24 hour daylight/nighttime respectively;
3. Tortimer island;
4. The roost and associated villager coffee preferences;
5. Gyroids;
6. Nearly every classic furniture series and set;
7. Luck mechanics (love luck, money luck, etc.);
8. Gracie and her associated furniture sets;
9. Time capsules; 
10. Hide and seek;
11. Play dates (villager agrees to show up at your home at a specific time);
12. Villager fears (used for New Leaf halloween event);
13. Villager aspirations and family history (used during New Leaf April Fool's event);
14. Perfect fruit mechanic;
15. Snowman bingo mechanic;
16. Carnations

I'm sure given time I could come up with more. Note that 12 and 13 are tied to a specific event, so I was hesitant to include them, but it is missing villager data that I feel is unfortunate to be missing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 26, 2020)

Quite a few things I do miss. Club Tortimer, Brewster, and Gyroids are def on the top of the list though. I miss the mini-games with friends so much.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Dec 26, 2020)

I know this is a thread about whats missing from new leaf but... remember donating to help another town in need and golden trees? 
Oh yeah, and I really miss the campsite from new leaf. o-o


----------



## John Wick (Dec 26, 2020)

Everything from NL.

Everything.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Everything from NL.
> 
> Everything.


That's a bit of an exaggeration, but it is disappointing that you can fill an entire page listing stuff from pervious games that hasn't returned yet.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 27, 2020)

Comparing to older versions / iteration of the game, comparing games within franchise is something natural, as we players are customers and we expecting the best product for our money.
As we know, Animal Crossing has a history, nearly 20 years on the market, we may expecting more from developers than from a small company just releasing new game.
If any previous AC game gave us something good, it's natural we want to keep it, use it, enjoy it in new versions. 
My example: Turnip Market - it was before and we still have it. There is no reason to complain about this, because we have what we had in the past.

I do realise different games being updated differently. Couple examples:

1. The Sims - cost of full game, with all DLC. The Sims 3 costs  £341.81 and The Sims 4 (with current discounts) costs  £384.13. In my opinion this price is not acceptable and regardless if this game is good or not, I decided not to buy / not to play, except some "episodes" with base game.

2. Dragon Quest Builders. Developers learnt a lot since first one has been developed and created second one, much bigger and better. This example proves it's possible.

3. Games like: Minecraft, Stardew Valley, Terraria, No Man's Sky and many more - those games been updated for years, adding new content and keeping existing players with their game.

And finally, Animal Crossing - we had several games across many Nintendo consoles, some of them (mostly spin-offs) were failure, some of them been better, some worse, what is quite natural. Now, we have ACNH and if some of us never played AC before, it's still possible to have an access to informations, countless videos and with this expectations growing. It's still natural, as we have something we like, we would like this to be as good as possible.

I do fully realise, just complaining over and over will bring us (players) nothing, as it would be known by some group of people reading particular topic. But if we want some more, we could have a some kind of petition, signed by many players, create a letter addressed to Nintendo giving them our feedback, telling them about our expectations or ideas and this will give at least small chance we could be heard... but obviously, we may still be ignored, as developers may have own plans.


----------



## pikajuanca (Dec 27, 2020)

What I miss the most are the meaningful dialogues with villagers. Now they only talk about what did you do yesterday or repeat the same conversation three times in a row. In NL, they talked about their fears, how much they appreciate you, they asked you favours daily... It just felt much more deep in my opinion


----------



## Lagertha (Dec 28, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Genuinely curious what people want back, since everyone is talking about missing features


Never ending of the golden tool breaking


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 28, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> okay so i just want to preface that i made this list *before* the last update. some things might still be missing from the list, and some things on it might be in NH without me realizing. also i didn't list all the missing furniture items because, y'know. anyway this was largely off the top of my head so please don't bash me or anything if i got a few wrong. ty.
> 
> View attachment 347499



Add DJ K.K. to that NPC list


----------

